# Mucinex DM Warm Water Extraction



## high|hgih (Apr 20, 2011)

So I tried something new today, I figured since uafinessin was warm water soluable, I just crushed up the equvilent to a gram of dxm amount of pills. I then mixed them ith warm water and fed throgh a coffee filter.

This SHOULD work right? I mean I have roughly a gram, looks like bigger than a gram though so I'ma little weary..

What should I do? Just eat the powder and see what happens? I mean the stuff in there pretty much has to be dxm right? Since the guafinessin should've dissolved into the water.. I sure hope this works so I dont spend a night of throwing up


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 20, 2011)

why even mess with the likes to begin with .. mother nature has already provided the best medicine you could possibly want ....and it wont make you throw up all night


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

idk why you used the coffee filter.. i mean, i understand your logic, but every extraction i've seen they just let it sit in say a jug, than drain the water, and collect the extraction from the bottom of the jug.. so i'm not sure if your changing it up may have had a negative effect...


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 20, 2011)

so the undesired product goes on through with the water ... In theory it should work .... but who knows ....be safe and try it on your least favorite friend first - jk- really - dont do that 

dont be trying home expierements ... this could end bad in so many different ways ... just buy a joint


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 20, 2011)

This warm water extraction you speak of sounds interesting..


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay it all sounded like it was going to work, but it didn't I am 100 percent sure the gunk shit was guafinessin and dxm.  thank god I didn't eat it..

anyways, anone know if there is a tek or anything anywhere for a ethanol or ether based extraction for mucinex? Or I guess any guafinesin/dxm containing med


----------



## RJS631 (Apr 21, 2011)

yea i wouldnt trust it if your trying to get some pure dxm you could just order some or you could even get some delsym thats probably the easiest extraction all you do is pour it into a 2 liter or milk bottle filled up around halfway with water wait a couple hours then slowly cut from the top of the bottle down slowly with a knife or razor blade letting all the water and everything but dxm out then you should have a wet powder at the bottom let that dry a little longer and then you got some pure dxm but when you do this i would reccomend weighing it on a scale that way you know exactly how much your taking.


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 21, 2011)

I know the delsym thing, I do that all the time. I am just sick of polistirex. Fuck that stuff.. If I take any heroic dose or even close.. If I even go 4th plateau, I am completely fucked to where I cant even talk for 2-3 days.. HBr I did once and I did 1000mg and it was fine. I know for sure I don't have the enzyme its just the fucking polistirex. Anyway to convert polistirex to HBr? Hmmmmm... Google.


----------



## RJS631 (Apr 22, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I know the delsym thing, I do that all the time. I am just sick of polistirex. Fuck that stuff.. If I take any heroic dose or even close.. If I even go 4th plateau, I am completely fucked to where I cant even talk for 2-3 days.. HBr I did once and I did 1000mg and it was fine. I know for sure I don't have the enzyme its just the fucking polistirex. Anyway to convert polistirex to HBr? Hmmmmm... Google.


yea i know what your saying one time i took 2 big bottles of delsym and i was fucked for 3 days i could barely talk or concentrate on anything i would kinda just zone out lol but about turning the polistirex into hbr im not sure but yea google should answer that for you..and if you cant then there are plenty of other extraction methods just look on google thats what i did


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 22, 2011)

I did that I was seeing something on citrus and coca cola. OH MY GOD. I just noticed coke used to be in coke and its called COCA cola like the plant coca.. Jesus mind blow.. Anyways.. 

I also saw something about crushing up the polistirex then putting it into soda, but how am I to crush it? It always looks like fine powder? Also I have a question for you, when you do extract deslym, have you noticed it takes the trip about 4 hours to kick in after you extract it? But if you just drink the stuff it gets you way fucked up faster?

I did 13 oz once, 2 5 ozers and a 3 oz.. I really couldn't talk for about 3 days.. It was miserable, I just crawled around sticking my arms up in the air occasionally lol you know.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 22, 2011)

Isnt there a method for extracting dxm from robitussin?


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, but its a lot of work. It requires naptha and zippo fluid.. Everything. I like water extractions or just ethanol extractions. Make the whole process a lot easier and less dirty.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 22, 2011)

So correct me if iam wrong, since its been YEARS since ive done any dxm, but, do you NEED to extract? I mean, most of my tripping was done before the days of easy extraction methods, so we stuck to the sickness from downing CCC's and Robo. BUT, right around the time i stopped dosing dxm, they came out with another product, called Dexalone.

Last time i checked, Dexalone was still available, and its ONLY active ingredient is DXM so no extraction is necessary.


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 22, 2011)

Delsyms only ingredient is dxm too.. 

But I'd rather not be drinking robitussin or any syrup or even downing any pill on a daily basis. Extracted dxm is much easier to get down and doesnt make you puke lol


----------



## RJS631 (Apr 24, 2011)

i actually notice that its the opposite as you for me,when i take the delsym without extraction it takes a good 2-3 hours for me to feel it but i trip wayy longer and if i extract it it only takes about 30 minutes to 1 hour and i trip wayy harder


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 24, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Delsyms only ingredient is dxm too..
> 
> But I'd rather not be drinking robitussin or any syrup or even downing any pill on a daily basis. Extracted dxm is much easier to get down and doesnt make you puke lol


 And see i thought it wasnt. I thought it had some sort of time-release effect or whatever, which would also explain


RJS631 said:


> i actually notice that its the opposite as you for me,when i take the delsym without extraction it takes a good 2-3 hours for me to feel it but i trip wayy longer and if i extract it it only takes about 30 minutes to 1 hour and i trip wayy harder


But again, its been years so ya, i dunno. I remember the dexalone was damn pure for me, no sickness, strong trip, normal waiting time til beginning of effect.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 24, 2011)

RJS631 said:


> i actually notice that its the opposite as you for me,when i take the delsym without extraction it takes a good 2-3 hours for me to feel it but i trip wayy longer and if i extract it it only takes about 30 minutes to 1 hour and i trip wayy harder


 delsym is extended release formula. its nice to take that with something that will hit you in 30-45 min, that way you get a nice fucking lift mid trip. Its a fucking riot and brings back alot of good memories.


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm, wish I had that  Seriously though I have no idea why maybe I was just eating too much whenever I took powder? It was polistirex dxm powder though.. God damn I just drank a bottle about an hour ago lol, I'm feeling it.. Its easter for god sakes I don't know why I did that.. Fuck jeswus. Anyways lol 

Is there a method of extracting dxm hbr from mucinex? Without those crazy erowid teks? Thats all Iwanna know lol or how to convert polistirex to hbr would be greast? Maybe im being repetative with these questions? I dunno theres a robotripper for ya. God im fucked up, WHAT IS UP GUYS?!?!?


----------

